# sharptail books or magazines



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

i am looking for a book to read on sharpies or a magazine i can subscribe to that includes sharpie hunting. i used to get, the traveling wingshooter, but it is no longer published.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Have you seen the magazine the Upland Almanac?

You can subscribe at www.uplandalmanac.com

It is published four times a year for $19.95 and (A friend gave me his old copies) it seems to have articles about all types of grouse.


----------



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

thank you for the information, i used to receive it but haven't gotten it for about five years.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

There's non-profit organization in Minnesota Called the Minnesota Sharptailed Grouse Society. They send out a news letter (Once ever 1 or 2 months, I can't remember right now) and have get togethers where they go and manage lands (cut down brush) for Sharptails. I belong well at least send money to them every year. There news letters are quite informative about the species. If you're interested the organaization has there own website. http://www.mnsharptails.org/ It would be cool to start an organization like that in ND.

The only mag. that I know about that have articles on Sharptails are the Upland Almanac, PDJ, and occasionally Gun Dog and Shooting Sportsman. "Wing and Shot" used to have lots of articals about prairie birds but they went under a while ago.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

There's also a book called "Kicking Up Trouble" by Holt, Wilderness Adventures Press published it. Take a look at their website. If you're into outdoor literature this is the place for you. Ben O. Williams has written a few books that you might be interested in too.

http://wildadvpress.com/index.php

There's another book titled "Western Wings" Pull it up in Amazon.com Good luck and good reading.


----------



## Cowvet (Nov 21, 2005)

The book by Charlie Waterman - Upland bird hunting (I think) is one of the best sources of info on sharpies, Huns and other species I have found.
Pat


----------

